# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Newbie Database model help

## kickoff3pm

Ok so this is going to be simple for you but it's been 20 years since I did anything like this so I'm looking for someone to hold my hand while I get my brain working again after a few years of mainly sitting on a sofa watching TV due to ill health.

I want to create a database to maintain an inventory of collectables. These are from sporting events so would contain the event, date of the event and 2 teams involved along with other things that tell the user where they got the item, how much the paid and even items they don't currently have but want. I used Mysql Workbench to create this design but don't want to go much further without someone checking it - When I have the basics right I'll print it out then create a more robust desging with better naming and created & updated cols and indexes.

Attachment 833

----------

